# Insurance claim question



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Following my tangle with a Portugese artic I have had the assessment for the damage and approved by the insurer, all in all good news, got a few non accident chips and scratches included., however the rear near side ally rim is too mashed to be refurbed and is being replaced with a new one, this of course will not match the front rim that has the usual wear and tear of a three year old rim, do I have grounds to ask for the front to be replaced too so they match? The bodyshop did request the front to be refurbed which was declined by the insurer.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

No unfortunately , insurance covers areas/items damaged due to the accident


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> No unfortunately , insurance covers areas/items damaged due to the accident


I wondered if that was the case, I was working on the same theory as respraying i.e. damaged area is resprayed but so too localized panels to bring a match and continuity.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

My car was damaged 5 yrs ago , frunt bumper , spoiler , grill and bonnet , however they resprayed the wings ( not damaged ) to make sure it blends in


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Refurbing the front wheel would be classed as betterment and not something they're liable for, had the body shop been 'friendly' they may have included it if asked nicely.

Do you have a full size spare alloy? If you do put it on the front and the '3 year old' one in the boot?


----------

